# Primera head on fully built block???



## HONDAEATER (Apr 24, 2003)

I am deciding to buy a Primera head(stock) and put it on my 400hp bb block. Does anyone know if this is a good or bad idea? The reason be is that I bent all exhaust valves, can not decide if I should put new valves in it, build it up, and use it OR I like the amount of flow that the Primera head has. I dont know if it will handle the amount I am going to throw at it? 

Any input would be appreciated guys.
Thanks


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

get a highport head, get full headwork done to it, new valves, and run JWT S4 cams. You should be good to go. Or do all new JWT valvetrain and C-series cams........


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

wow.. a primera head eh... Id suggest a Highport head swap.. with ferrea valves, and springs.. new rockers, S3 cams... ecu upgrade... port/polish/3 angle... *drool* oh wait.. *wakes up from dream, and goes back into reality* a highport head would be best


----------



## HONDAEATER (Apr 24, 2003)

*Good Idea*



Chuck said:


> wow.. a primera head eh... Id suggest a Highport head swap.. with ferrea valves, and springs.. new rockers, S3 cams... ecu upgrade... port/polish/3 angle... *drool* oh wait.. *wakes up from dream, and goes back into reality* a highport head would be best



I WILL TRADE THIS HEAD WITH ANYBODY WHO HAS THE PARTS TO DO THAT WITH!!!!
Since the head is stock right now(Primera), will it hold up until I get around to building it? What ECU upgrade would I need?

right now it is;
B-13
T-3/60-1
COBRA MAF
4 BAR
I NEED THIS ECU BAD, WHO HAS ONE????
THANKS


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

HONDAEATER said:


> I WILL TRADE THIS HEAD WITH ANYBODY WHO HAS THE PARTS TO DO THAT WITH!!!!
> Since the head is stock right now(Primera), will it hold up until I get around to building it? What ECU upgrade would I need?
> 
> right now it is;
> ...


Your primera head may be a highport. What year primera did it come off of, got a picture of the intake port side? I can tell if its worth keeping.

Mike


----------

